# Holsters for M&P9 2.0 4.25": Safariland 6379 ALS, Alien Gear Cloak Mod or R&R Kydex?



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm looking for an OWB holster for a new, incoming M&P9 2.0 4.25".

Having the option to wear the holster with the paddle or a belt is preferred, but not required.

Also, the primary purpose of the pistol will be home protection, with occasional CC needs when we're out and about, hiking and exploring the local area.

I like these three (3) holsters, priced highest to lowest:

Safariland 6379 ALS
Alien Gear Cloak Mod
R&R Kydex


I'd like your input on my choices, and for those with similar needs, feel free to chime in with the holster that you use.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## GraymanDefense (May 10, 2019)

Hi! 
If you are still in the market please check out our website or Facebook page. Grayman Defense


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

GraymanDefense said:


> Hi!
> If you are still in the market please check out our website or Facebook page. Grayman Defense


I purchased the Safariland 6379 ALS Belt Clip Holster and I'm very satisfied.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jul 28, 2019)

I know this is a few months too late buuuuut, but if you find the new holster doesn't sit well for you over time (we've all had it happen) then for future reference you may wish to consider Muddy River Tactical holsters and belts. They offer water buffalo leather and kydex holsters. The leather holsters are nothing fancy. Not heat pressed for the detailed outline look from yer handgun. You just put yer gun in for two days, they're a bit tight at first and the leather conforms to yer gun and stays that way. What's really nice is they're quite handsome in an old western care-worn way. 
They have a lifetime guarantee. A "no BS" return policy. Same day order fulfillment (no production wait times. It's a family own mom and pop business out of Missouri, which is time zone perfect. The owner, Mike personally answers calls and emails. It's worth just looking at em.

https://muddyrivertactical.com/


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Tyler Durden said:


> ...you may wish to consider Muddy River Tactical holsters and belts...
> 
> The leather holsters are nothing fancy. Not heat pressed for the detailed outline look from yer handgun. You just put yer gun in for two days, they're a bit tight at first and the leather conforms to yer gun and stays that way. What's really nice is they're quite handsome in an old western care-worn way.
> They have a lifetime guarantee. A "no BS" return policy. Same day order fulfillment (no production wait times). It's a family own mom and pop business out of Missouri, which is time zone perfect. The owner, Mike personally answers calls and emails. It's worth just looking at em.
> ...


Never say never right, Tyler Durden? I'll take a look. Thanks for the "heads up"!


----------

